# how to unlock hp bios



## Mrkwhlr2 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a HP media center M470n. Asus board, i think. there is no way to change certain things like apperture sizes, voltages etc. is there a "crack" or a way to unlock these mobo's?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello,

you can try updating your BIOS

or

if you think the problem is the changed settings you can reset your cmos ( via jumpers or taking the battery out for 15-20 mins)


----------



## Mrkwhlr2 (Oct 8, 2005)

i have read a numerous amount of forums about hp's limited Bios settings. it's like having a sports car with four of the eight cylinders "locked". anyway, i have had lot's of help from this forum site before and was wondering if anyone here would know a way of "un-locking" an hp bios to be able to change certain things that other motherboard manufacturers simply include for their money paying customers. all i want to do is change aperture size. it's stuck at 64mb ***....any "smart" foreign speaking hp person would know that performance comes form a higher setting than that, but i won't get into hp idiot bashing here, i've spent way too much time on the phone trying to learn "huh" language............

my system.

P4 3.0ghz w/HT
G-Force 6800GT VC
2GB Dual Channel Corsair PC3200 DDr
430 watt true power
cooler master tower 

should I just go ahead and by a new motherboard :4-dontkno


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

> Dear XXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting HP Total Care.
> 
> ...


You do not really ned to increase the aperture size if it is the performance you are after. You can also learn a lot of new & better performance tweaks at www.overclock.net they are the beasts of overclocking and tweaks.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

i haven't tried either of these utilities so don't if useful...

http://bnobtc.pix-art.com/en/index.html

http://www.miro.pair.com/tweakbios/

be a good idea to download everest diagnostics (link below) to properly identify the mobo, also gives tonnes of info about the pc and what's enabled/disabled.


----------

